# Is your guitar male or female?



## MetalDaze (Jun 30, 2011)

I notice that alot of guys refer to their guitars as female....as in "*she* plays like a dream*" *or "I need to put some new strings on *her".*

The same holds true for other possessions like cars, boats, etc.

However, I think the opposite. I consider my guitars tough, loud, strong....you know...masculine. I would only call it a female if it was pink and had Hello Kitty on it (I know there are some of those out there )

I mean, could you really consider this guitar a girl?










So how do you roll? Are your guitars manly men or girly girls?


----------



## Joose (Jun 30, 2011)

Depends on which guitar.

My flat black Viper 407 is simple, beastly and just straight to the point. Like we, as men, are.

However, something like... my Dean Soltero is very curvy, has a gorgeous finish, the pickups can be switched to single coils (or whatever the Hell pulling the knobs does, I don't do it), etc. I'd refer to it as a "she".

My car ain't much of a "she" either. Not with that Hemi haha.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think of inanimate objects in that way...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know... They don't have genitals... But I give them girl names as I figure it's cusomary to do so if you choose to name them at all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2011)

Joose said:


> Depends on which guitar.
> 
> My flat black Viper 407 is simple, beastly and just straight to the point. Like we, as men, are.


 
Well... I'm a long-winded pussy... And I don't appreciate being generalized...


----------



## Joose (Jun 30, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> I don't think of inanimate objects in that way...



Lawl.

I'll stick it in a pretty enough guitar.


----------



## Joose (Jun 30, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well... I'm a long-winded pussy... And I don't appreciate being generalized...



Haha, I bet you're far simpler than a f(e)m(a)l(e) though, right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2011)

touche


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 30, 2011)

My C-1 Classic Carmella is a beast. She's heavy, curvy, solid, don't fuck with her though she's a tough one. I'll get outside pics of her soon. But yeah I refer to mine as female. Women can be tough and muscular too. 
*



*Do I really need to say more?  She'd kick half the guy ass's on here!


----------



## MFB (Jun 30, 2011)

My Kramer is masculine because he's a beast, and well he's already named Kramer just by the brand, as is my Strat, but my Steinberger is feminine because she's a thing of beauty.

Not sure what my new Strat will be. Guess I'll have to wait till I see how it plays


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 30, 2011)

MFB said:


> My Kramer is masculine because he's a beast, and well he's already named Kramer just by the brand, as is my Strat, but my Steinberger is feminine because she's a thing of beauty.
> 
> Not sure what my new Strat will be. Guess I'll have to wait till I see how it plays


That I can see being masculine. Good point.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh God the horror! Well at least mine looks nice .


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 30, 2011)

my guitars are guitars

not bro's and ho's


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lemme go check....Nope, definitely male.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2011)

Kill that with fire... The woman beast thing in the red onesy... Hahahahaha


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 30, 2011)

my rgd350dx has to be female. White....elegant....

but my RGD7321...man.  its for the br00talz (Brutal(s)).


----------



## Lothar (Jun 30, 2011)

My guitar even has a female name


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 30, 2011)

All my Jackson Soloists are things of beauty. I consider them to all be sexy ladies.


----------

